

One thing you want to change in Facebook? - socialshade
http://www.socialshade.com/37

======
MichaelCrawford
I don't have any problem with advertisements, but I don't want to be tracked.

That's why I don't post my favorite books and movies.

~~~
socialshade
It's a open platform, you are posting as anonymous user. Your identity is
completely safe. Your browser is your login. We just track your activity on
socialshade to provide your more targeted question, if you like the concept
please post some question

~~~
MichaelCrawford
My apologies - I did not actually click your link yet.

What I want to change about _Facebook_ is that it tracks its users
extensively.

I even go to the trouble of putting stuff like "127.0.0.1
www.googleanalytics.com" in my /etc/hosts.

------
socialshade
Looking for your open comment :)

